# NorCal MECA Sept. 11th



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Audio Innovations 
4210 N. Fresno Street
Fresno, CA 93726 
Contact 559-229-0123 
Registration & Cliniques @ 9 AM, Judging @ 11 AM 



SPL, Drive By SPL, SQ, Install, RTA.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm going to try my best to be at this for judging and competing! Wish it were further north than Fresno though.


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

Boostedrex said:


> Wish it were further north than Fresno though.


x2 Fresno is faarrr


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

mSaLL150 said:


> x2 Fresno is faarrr


I've driven further to go to a show Marc. I haven't seen you outside of Sac!  LOL! 

Everybody, if you can make it come out and show your support for MECA. Let's make sure that we have a 2011 season!


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

Boostedrex said:


> I've driven further to go to a show Marc. I haven't seen you outside of Sac!  LOL!


You have some serious dedication, sir! System isn't ready yet, but once it is you'll be seeing a lot more of me.


----------



## JBishop (Oct 8, 2009)

Fresno isn't far. Try driving back east every year.


----------



## Accordman (Jan 15, 2008)

still havent got a chance to hear that echo Jim


----------



## JBishop (Oct 8, 2009)

well your located in Fresno, Ca We can get together.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

I will be in Mexico and unavailable from Sept 1st-Sept 10th (the day before the show). This show is a *go* regardless even if I dont answer email, pm's or phone calls. It does not mean it has been cancelled!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I'll be there 100% for sure!

And Accordman, you need to hear Jim's Echo!! Freak of a street car without a doubt!!!


----------



## JBishop (Oct 8, 2009)

Fresno should be a fun show. AI are good people.


----------



## Accordman (Jan 15, 2008)

Boostedrex said:


> I'll be there 100% for sure!
> 
> And Accordman, you need to hear Jim's Echo!! Freak of a street car without a doubt!!!


ive seen it numberous times just havent got a sit in it.


----------



## JBishop (Oct 8, 2009)

The car will be there at this show if you want to hear it let me know. I love talking shop with other stereo heads.


----------



## rain27 (Jan 15, 2009)

I've never actually been to a show like this, so I don't know much about them. Are the cars available for everyone to take a listen?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

rain27 said:


> I've never actually been to a show like this, so I don't know much about them. Are the cars available for everyone to take a listen?


For the most part. So long as the car isn't being judged and the owner is around just come up and ask for a demo. Everyone I've talked to has always been more than happy to either hop in the car with you or just toss you the keys. Come on out, you'll see that everybody is really cool to hang with.

Zach


----------



## Ovalevader (Jun 21, 2010)

Can't wait for this one.


----------



## bigabe (May 1, 2007)

I'll be there.... 98% sure. 

New tune is working in nicely...


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

I am really looking forward to this!! I'll be down for business anyway!!


----------



## JBishop (Oct 8, 2009)

I alway like people to hear my car and give me their opinion.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Off to Mexico for a well deserved vacation bump. 

I'll be back on Friday before the show. I wont be available before then........


----------



## tijuana_no (Jan 31, 2008)

I will be there as a spectator, if I am still in Cali. on that date.


----------



## bigabe (May 1, 2007)

Crap... that 2% unsureness just reared it's ugly head.

Looks like I'm going to be traveling on business on the 11th. I won't be able to make it. 

I should be in town for regionals though!


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

Trying to make it to Fresno. Started a major rebuild on the Scion and been super busy at the shop as well. Haven't had much time to work on the rebuild. 
Hopefull we'll make Fresno and regionals! 
Gf


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm due to land back in the US this Wednesday. I'm planning on making the drive down for this show.  Too bad the car won't be fully tuned since I spent the last 3 weeks out of the country. Figures...


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Back in the states, looking forward to this one.


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

See you guys tomorrow


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

I want to thank everyone that came out, it was nice to see MECA still coming along in CA. I understand that alot of you guys are saving up for regionals in two weeks and hope to see a MASSIVE turn out for it. See you all in two weeks, regionals is going to be awesome. 

I think I need to mention, the SQ portion at regionals will again be indoors BUT will be in the big building with air conditioning/swamp coolers to make it even better this time around.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

PICS would be nice if anyone took some...


----------



## tijuana_no (Jan 31, 2008)

atsaubrey said:


> I want to thank everyone that came out, it was nice to see MECA still coming along in CA. I understand that alot of you guys are saving up for regionals in two weeks and hope to see a MASSIVE turn out for it. See you all in two weeks, regionals is going to be awesome.
> 
> I think I need to mention, the SQ portion at regionals will again be indoors BUT will be in the big building with air conditioning/swamp coolers to make it even better this time around.


I got a senior moment and made the drive this morning thinking the show was on Sun.But , I stop for wine tasting on the way back.
The funny thing I was in Fresno Sat. driving threw.LOL
It would have been nice to meet you and some of the Ca. competitors, I hope you remember who I am?


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

tijuana_no said:


> I got a senior moment and made the drive this morning thinking the show was on Sun.But , I stop for wine tasting on the way back.
> The funny thing I was in Fresno Sat. driving threw.LOL
> It would have been nice to meet you and some of the Ca. competitors, I hope you remember who I am?


Well crap! If your still around I live 30 minutes south of Fresno...

How long you around for?


----------



## tijuana_no (Jan 31, 2008)

atsaubrey said:


> Well crap! If your still around I live 30 minutes south of Fresno...
> 
> How long you around for?


I will be working in Ripon , next week and be there for 2 weeks .


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

It was a good show. Thanks to everybody. And thanks to the Audio Innovations crew for being such great hosts. It sure made my life easier to judge in the bays instead of outside!! That's for sure! 

Jim, that car is sounding AMAZING!!!!! Looking forward to seeing everybody in 2 weeks at regionals.

Zach


----------

